# need help to stop someone accessing my pc using remote pc client



## newguys

hi , at my house we have a network of 2 pc's connected via a hub. the person who uses the other pc has downloaded a program called remote pc client or something and using the program, he is able to see what i am doing. and he was also able to control my mouse. i dont want him doing that for obvious reasons. is there any way to stop him doing it without completly disabling him from my pc? i still want to share my internet conection and share my files and stuff by i DO NOT want him being able to control my pc. anyone have any solutions? thx for ur help


----------



## johnwill

You can block the ports used by whatever package he's using. You can also disable Remote Desktop. Right click on My Computer, Properties, Remote, disable Remote Desktop at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## newguys

i disabled remote desktop on my computer properties but he can still use th client to access my pc. how do i know which ports he is using and how can i block them?


----------



## Resolution

Follow johnwill's advice, and uncheck Remote Assistance on the same window where you unchecked Remote Desktop. Turn on the Windows firewall, go to the Exceptions tab, and make sure you uncheck where it says Remote Desktop and also Remote Assistance.


----------



## Jayso

It's also possible that he is using a VNC program

There's two ways he could be doing this:

1. He got onto your computer and installed a VNC Server onto your computer
or
2. He's using a VNC program that doesn't require the installation of a VNC server (ex: GenControl, we use it at work)

To solve this for each probability:
1. Go into the task manager and look for any processes that have VNC in them (ex: winvnc)

2. Uhh, try the one for 1. and if fails try blocking access to some of your ports i would recommend ports 5800 and 5900 (that's what UltraVNC uses at least). You should try do a netstat -a -b in command prompt to find what processes are listening and what ports

Another solution would be to just smack the guy in the back of the head... Put small mirrors in his CD drive, put magnets in his floppy drive and on top of his hard drive... lol

No i'm just kidding i am in no way soliciting the acts..blablabla

Just try 1 & 2 and get back to us


----------



## johnwill

I'd also just confront him and find out what he's using. It's certainly possible to block it, but we have to know what it is.

A HijackThis log would be useful to see if something you don't know about is running...


----------

